# Required Mother Board Supporting both DDR 2 and DDR 3



## wasiq.ashraf (Jun 24, 2011)

I need to purchase a motherboard supporting both ddr2 and ddr3 memory chips.
The configuration i need for the mother board is:
)Core2duo + Core I Series(i3,i5,i7) support.
)Sata Hdd Support.
)PCI Xpress GPU Support(Both ddr2 and ddr3 based).
)Support for using both ddr2 and ddr3 ram chips simultaneously.

*Mostly Intel based Board preferred*

***My budget is Rs 3000-Rs10000***


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 24, 2011)

I do not even think it is possible because, Intel Core 2 Duo processor is based in the LGA 775 socket, Core i5 and i3 in LGA 1155 socket, and Core i7 in LGA 1366/1156 socket. So multiple, support of processor is not possible.

All motherboard comes with SATA ports. And also DDR3/DDR5 memory interface for the GPU is local to the GPU only. It has got nothing to do with the motherboard. Just you need to have a x16 lane to install a GPU(DDR2/DDR3/DDR5).


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2011)

After doing a bit of Google search, I found this-

MSI Unveils DDR2+DDR3 Combo Motherboard




but the processors it supports is outdated and hence it is useless buying it






anyways if you are wanting to run COre i series processors its useless to buy such a board as they dont support anything below DDR3 RAM. *DDR 2 RAM is UNSUPPORTED by Core i series processors*


----------



## macho84 (Jun 24, 2011)

First of all the core 2 duo chipset is difference from i series. Its lga 775 and these under 1155 or 1366. Mb can support both type of ram but either core 2 duo or i series fix what you need i or c2d


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 24, 2011)

asus p5g41c mlx 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5G41T-M LX
These mobo can Support both DDr2 and ddr3


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2011)

Get this one 
*GA-G41M-Combo*
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3)


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2011)

can a lga 775 proccy utlize DDR3 bandwidth ?


----------



## wasiq.ashraf (Jun 25, 2011)

Done leaving core i series a side plz suggest me intel based mother board which will support atleast core 2 duo and dd2 based graphics card along side with the support to ddr3 ram and graphics card.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2011)

GFX card ram type have nothing to do with mobo ram type if you are talking about compatibility - yopu can use a DDR2/GDDR3/GDDr5 based gfx card on a mobo which supports DDr2 ram and same is true for mobos which support DDR3 ram.

If you are talking about a mobo which supports LGA775 based C2D cpus along with DDR2+DDR3 ( you can only use either DDr2 or DDr3 - they will not work together ) then you should get the Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo mobo - it has Intel G41 chipset and supports every latest gfx cards


----------

